# Wanted - Aruba November 16th week



## SMHarman (Oct 31, 2013)

W/C November 18th?
Anyone got anything?


----------



## abc31 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Paradise Beach Villas*

I can get you a 2 bedroom at Paradise Beach Villas Nov. 16 - 23.  It would be $700 for the week. There are also some taxes that would have to be paid directly to the hotel. If you are interested, I will find out how much they are.  you can email me if you are interested at abcassidy@hotmail.com.


----------



## pvmarc (Nov 9, 2013)

*I have 11/16-11/23*

I just noticed your post.  I have the week 11/16-11/23 at Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club.  Please let me know if you are still interested


----------

